# 24 HOURS LEFT! Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions Promo Price Ending Tomorrow



## Spitfire Team (Jan 4, 2018)

​

​


----------



## fido94 (Jan 4, 2018)

I love ólafur's music! His Composer Toolkit is one of my favorites. Looking forward to hearing more about this one!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 4, 2018)

Stoked on this!


----------



## tehreal (Jan 4, 2018)

Please allow license transfers on your products.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 4, 2018)

Gah! My wallet!


----------



## ism (Jan 4, 2018)

Brilliant.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 4, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​


Is this going to be full Kontakt, or Player?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 4, 2018)

I swear, I just said "I have everything I need now" right before you posted this. Loving the vral grid in Tundra that I got in your wish list sale and was curiously checking out the other evos and now this.


----------



## Tjur (Jan 4, 2018)

Naah... I was hoping the Whitacre choir would be the next release we see from Spitfire. Too bad I have to spend my money on just another OA-magical thing...


----------



## madfloyd (Jan 4, 2018)

Can anyone enlighten me on what kind of library this is?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 4, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on what kind of library this is?



They've sampled Bjork's quiet bits......


----------



## Studio E (Jan 4, 2018)

So yeah, I have no idea what this might be. What Madfloyd said.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2018)

Please ignore the stupid comments, Olafur has not collaborated with Bjork yet (another well known artist from Iceland). You can get a good feel for Olafur's music by checking out the soundtrack for Broadchurch, along with other current Spitfire Audio libraries such as Olafur Arnauld's Evolution's and Olafur Arnauld's Toolkit.

It's really a question of your tastes, preferences, palette, and needs.




Looking forward to the new bass library in the works myself.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 4, 2018)

The name strongly suggests it's another Evo in his style but with a chamber sized orchestra instead of (what I believe are) solo players in Ólafur Arnalds Evolutions.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 4, 2018)

I believe it'll be string evolutions recorded at AIR Lyndhurst with a chamber size string orchestra


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 4, 2018)

Here is the walkthrough for the previously released Ólafur Arnalds EVO. I would presume the new one will be emotionally, texturally & aesthetically different.


----------



## ism (Jan 4, 2018)

Presumably it's what Christian was (rather cruelly) teasing here:




Very excited ...


----------



## geronimo (Jan 4, 2018)

It's nice because for once, no riddle or mystery before the official release.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 4, 2018)

Couldn't be more excited for this since I love Olafur evolutions.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 4, 2018)

Happy about this. Didn't buy the other one being soloists. Pretty sure I'll go for this one!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 4, 2018)

I thought the original (patches inside CH toolkit) was also chamber sized. Is everyone sure it's NOT just a repackaging? Perhaps extended (they do like to warp things with hardware)? Didn't see anywhere in the announcement "new" or "recordings".... spitfire likes repackaging.


----------



## ism (Jan 4, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> I thought the original (patches inside CH toolkit) was also chamber sized. Is everyone sure it's NOT just a repackaging? Perhaps extended (they do like to warp things with hardware)? Didn't see anywhere in the announcement "new" or "recordings".... spitfire likes repackaging.



The AO Evo is solo strings (though if you play enough notes it does start to sound a bit chambery). In any event the above video from Christians blog all but confirms that that its new chamber strings recorded at AIR.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 4, 2018)

Excited to hear this library! Spitfire plus Olafur is the perfect combo. Great collaboration.


----------



## emasters (Jan 4, 2018)

Every time I think I've made it to a break with new Spitfire libraries, yet another new, compelling product is offered. My VISA card is in flames after Spitfire's Black Friday and Wish List sales. But I'm a big fan of the prior Evo's and this one looks like another great library. Sigh... resistance if futile.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 5, 2018)

Very excited! Though thanks to you guys, I now need another SSD to fill with more goodies!


----------



## VinRice (Jan 5, 2018)

_please don't be any good...please don't be any good....£€$..._


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 5, 2018)

​


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice sound! Another fine addition from Spitfire Audio!


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 5, 2018)

If this is any indication of the slant of the Library it is on the positive side of the emotional spectrum. Great!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Jan 5, 2018)

Really enjoy Arnalds Evolutions and Composer Toolkit. This new library sounds promising. On another note...what is the small interface to the left of Arnalds' midi controller in this video. I recognize it but can't quite place it.


----------



## Quanah (Jan 5, 2018)

LandWaterSky said:


> Really enjoy Arnalds Evolutions and Composer Toolkit. This new library sounds promising. On another note...what is the small interface to the left of Arnalds' midi controller in this video. I recognize it but can't quite place it.



Shadow Hills Oculus. A super nice, super expensive studio monitor controller system.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Jan 5, 2018)

Quanah said:


> Shadow Hills Oculus. A super nice, super expensive studio monitor controller.





Oh my, that looks nice... Thank you, Quanah!


----------



## Quanah (Jan 5, 2018)

LandWaterSky said:


> Oh my, that looks nice... Thank you, Quanah!



Indeed it does! His entire studio set-up is most heavenly!


----------



## christianhenson (Jan 7, 2018)

for anyone who missed the podcast thread, here's us prepping content for the imminent release!!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Jan 7, 2018)

Hilarious story that we can all relate to, Christian....


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 7, 2018)

Can someone please identify the brand and name of this button controller that is beside CH's qwerty keyboard?


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 7, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> Can someone please identify the brand and name of this button controller that is beside CH's qwerty keyboard?



Featured in the CH vlog below.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/stream-deck


----------



## rlw (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking forward to this library but
Also hoping that Spitfire will expand on LCO. I love the grit of this chamber sound and use it far more with SSS because I love to contrast that
Chamber grit against the SSS. I have wished for more of the standard variety of shorts and Longs such as marcatos with that same dry grit sound.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey, nice photo of Olafur. How much does that cost? I could not find it on the SF website. ☺


----------



## emasters (Jan 10, 2018)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> How much does that cost? I could not find it on the SF website.



From the first post "coming January 18th." Hopefully more details soon...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 11, 2018)

​


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh how I wish I could give Uist back and get this instead. Alas. They already have all my money.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2018)

Note to self: Pay off credit cards before the 18th.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 11, 2018)

Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 11, 2018)

Beautiful sound!


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 11, 2018)

Gah! Finally!!! Dynamic Arcs recorded at AIR Lyndhurst! Just what SCS and SSS are missing.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 11, 2018)

Could use a cool _Homay S._ Audio creation (from this Lib) to pass the time 'til Jan 18 !


----------



## benmrx (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## John Busby (Jan 11, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I'm excitedly saving my pennies for this.


at first glance i thought you said something else....


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 11, 2018)

More icy strings! This is right up my alley! This will surely compliment the EVO collection


----------



## MisteR (Jan 11, 2018)

Something really maudlin is about to happen in that town.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 15, 2018)

Listen to Oliver's demo for Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Coming this Thursday! 

​


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 15, 2018)

NEED MOAR


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 15, 2018)

Sounds really damn good! Maybe have to purchase, I imagine promo price will be around £249?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 16, 2018)

Coming on Thursday...
​


----------



## krops (Jan 16, 2018)

It sounds absolutely gorgeous. Seeing as I only have symphony sized orchestral libraries from before, I wonder if a chamber sized one could be combined with the larger libraries in any meaningful way. Any tips to share? (Should maybe go in another thread, sorry)


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 16, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> More icy strings! This is right up my alley! This will surely compliment the EVO collection



Hmmmmmm ...... Have been sooo close to adding OA Evolutions and/or Composer Toolkit.
Sounds like you feel this is a notable 'enhancement' to either/both ?


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 16, 2018)

OA evolutions is violin I&II, viola and cello as a small ensemble recorded dry with some pretty out there (in a good way) extended techniques included. You can play them as individual instrument evolutions as well. It has 16 evos per instrument. Composer's toolkit is a felted grand piano and a bunch of sampled material, mostly from synths that have been processed by Olafur. No evos. We'll have to see what we get here but the promise seems to be from what I've seen teased in the videos is a larger ensemble recorded at Air Studios, presumably wet. Will we have sections or just a single ensemble? How many evolutions? We'll have to see. It won't overlap with Composer's Toolkit and I find Olafur's evos to be very distinct from any ensembles or the string evos that are already out (it is dry, solo instruments, the mix is very different...)

That's the way I see it but I'm sure someone else knows better. I'm pretty excited to try it out, though. The original Olafur evo and Albion Tundra were my first sample libraries and still my most favorite.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 16, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmmm ...... Have been sooo close to adding OA Evolutions and/or Composer Toolkit.
> Sounds like you feel this is a notable 'enhancement' to either/both ?



I have both OA Evolutions and Composer Tool Kit. There is no overlap with these two. From what I hear the OA Chamber Evolution sound (string quartet perhaps) will be a novel addition to this line. Very modern scoring sounds.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 17, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmmmm ...... Have been sooo close to adding OA Evolutions and/or Composer Toolkit.
> Sounds like you feel this is a notable 'enhancement' to either/both ?



Let's just say I'm addicted to Evos  I grabbed the bundle at discount a year ago on my Spitfire Christmas wish-list. 

Of all of the Evos so far which includes Symphonic Stings, OA Frozen Strings, Scary Strings, Subtle Strings, Strings in Motions, Woodwinds, and Harmonium & Shruti Box Evos in Tundra, my very favorite so far is SSE. It came out last and had I known it was that good I wouldn't have really needed the others. The others are great but they're more avant garde/artsy in my option whereas SSE is pure symphony. It just sounds beautiful and blends well with everything. 
From hearing the demos I'm thinking that this next one being a chamber strings evo will compliment SSE the most. I've been waiting and saving up. It'll be an instant buy for me since I own the others and OA toolkit. although I spent too much at Christmas!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Let's just say I'm addicted to Evos  I grabbed the bundle at discount a year ago on my Spitfire Christmas wish-list.
> 
> Of all of the Evos so far which includes Symphonic Stings, OA Frozen Strings, Scary Strings, Subtle Strings, Strings in Motions, Woodwinds, and Harmonium & Shruti Box Evos in Tundra, my very favorite so far is SSE. It came out last and had I known it was that good I wouldn't have really needed the others. The others are great but they're more avant garde/artsy in my option whereas SSE is pure symphony. It just sounds beautiful and blends well with everything.
> From hearing the demos I'm thinking that this next one being a chamber strings evo will compliment SSE the most. I've been waiting and saving up. It'll be an instant buy for me since I own the others and OA toolkit. although I spent too much at Christmas!



Many thanks for such detailed Reply! SSE has been high on priority list for some time.
Looking forward to OA Chamber EVO release, as these two should be great choices going forward.

Yeah ..... holiday purchases were a major drain, yet able to add some quality content ! ...... 

Have a superb 2018 !


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 17, 2018)

@MillsMixx I am addicted to the EVOs as well. I think there is one more, though -- Enigma2 has a grid component with 16 EVOs. It's the only one that I don't have.

Moving strings is the only one that I regret getting and I think that SSE and the Olafur are the best of the bunch... between the two you get lush bigness and solo instruments with a lot of flavor. 

One thing that I wish was implemented in all the EVOs though is the ability to automate the dice control. I would like to be able to reshuffle assignments with a key switch. Any tips?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, it's 12:58 am, January 18, in London !!
Tik-tok, tik-tok, ........


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2018)

Ha ha .... several other providers are very glad the wait is almost over !! 
Betting many individuals have likely been 'keeping their powder dry' ever since the announcement.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 17, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Well, it's 12:58 am, January 18, in London !!
> Tik-tok, tik-tok, ........


What time is it in Iceland...?


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 17, 2018)

Now... almost 6am.... (in iceland)
Just been recording the equivelant of "vocal evolutions" with a wonderful singer this afternoon. I totally see how this could be turned into another cool instrument. Spitfire....????!!!! 

While we wait.... its lovely to listen to some live Olafur (small ensemble) playing too.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Well, it's 12:58 am, January 18, in London !!
> Tik-tok, tik-tok, ........



Don't know what world you are in because it's only 8:06 am there now...


----------



## Mornats (Jan 18, 2018)

Spitfire are British and we Brits don't do anything before we've had our afternoon tea. Expect it around 5pm GMT.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 18, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Spitfire are British and we Brits don't do anything before we've had our afternoon tea. Expect it around 5pm GMT.


So true ! mmmm a good PG with milk and sugar, and maybe with a digestive or two or...(from M&S)


----------



## mouse (Jan 18, 2018)

I bet there will be cake....


----------



## gpax (Jan 18, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Of all of the Evos so far which includes Symphonic Stings, OA Frozen Strings, Scary Strings, Subtle Strings, Strings in Motions, Woodwinds, and Harmonium & Shruti Box Evos in Tundra, my very favorite so far is SSE. It came out last and had I known it was that good I wouldn't have really needed the others.


I too love the SSE. I use it all the time, and in conjunction with other strings.

As a matter of clarification about what you could or could not have known in advance of buying other products you mentioned, SSE was actually first released in 2014, as Mural Symphonic Evolutions, and not commercially available except as a final “volume” to those buying into all of the modules from what was then Mural Strings. 

It was regarded as an incentive for owners of some Mural volumes to complete the entire investment, and hence receive the EVO as an exclusive add-on. And, of course, many quickly saw the virtues of the Mural EVO itself, urging Spitfire to release it separately (there was a small window where some got access to it by accident, via the wishlist campaign of a Christmas 2014). 

Fast-forward to Mural being rebranded as Symphonic Strings in late 2016, and its EVO counterpart was initially not included. So, when SSE was finally released last year as its own product, a number of the above mentioned products you mentioned had, in fact, since been produced in the interim (including Tundra, and I think the Olufar Evo as well, though my timeline might be a bit off). 

I’m sleepless tonight, hence the history lesson, lol. The point being, the content of SSE has been around a few years, and I suspect its highly regarded EVOs became a catalyst for other releases.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 18, 2018)

​


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 18, 2018)

£189 not a bad price! Very tempting!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 18, 2018)

$219 US (until February 8th; $299 thereafter). Sounds like it will be a welcome companion to Spitfire Chamber Strings.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## StillLife (Jan 18, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> $219 US (until February 8th; $299 thereafter). Sounds like it will be a welcome companion to Spitfire Chamber Strings.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



The collection discounts are even nicer: the Olafur collection means getting all three Olafurs for 178 each. So if you own the first two already....


----------



## ism (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I was determined not to buy this. But there are several seconds in Olafur's demo starting at ~2:25:

 

that alone completely broke my resolve. And that was event before I got to Homay's demo.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 18, 2018)

Those Chamber Waves got me. Ka-ching!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 18, 2018)

ism said:


> Well I was determined not to buy this. But there are several seconds in Olafur's demo starting at ~2:25:
> 
> 
> 
> that alone completely broke my resolve. And that was event before I got to Homay's demo.




How did you get to that before Homay's demo ?? 
Oliver's 2nd Demo is pushing me over the edge, as I do not have other OA Libs yet ............


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 18, 2018)

Be sure to check your complete the bundle deals... you'll get a lower price than buying straight out.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 18, 2018)

I can resist anything but temptation. Sold, at $179!


----------



## procreative (Jan 18, 2018)

StillLife said:


> The collection discounts are even nicer: the Olafur collection means getting all three Olafurs for 178 each. So if you own the first two already....



And if you have all the EVOs its about £150


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

Beautiful! Kudos SF team and Mr. Arnalds for sharing.

Looking under couch cushions, taking bottles from holidays back, etc.


----------



## procreative (Jan 18, 2018)

Ive got the original Olafur Evolutions. Other than the differing evolutions, trying to decide what the ensemble size adds and whether the soloistic original version lends itself better for chordal textures as there is more definition.

Its a tricky one as it does sound good...

Also in two minds as to the longevity of this signature sound as its so tied to Mr Arnalds. Watched a couple of foreign detective shows from France and Denmark recently that both had this sound and weren't by him but obviously used the same sound (or Spitfire libraries!).


----------



## procreative (Jan 18, 2018)

Ignore me, just listened to the new video again. The feathering in and out retains the definition, it sounds really good! Especially like the unsettling ones as can see those being really good behind stuff.


----------



## christianhenson (Jan 18, 2018)

I've been using the *waves* for the last 6 months and if you're a serious SCS user (which I am) they're worth entry alone, these are more of a standard articulation which don't all carry OA's distinct signature other than it is a shape he uses often. They've made my life so easy, the most instant and realistic strings sound I've ever had to write with. Directors seem to get all excited about them too...

Just with my composer hat on...

CH.


----------



## stargazer (Jan 18, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> I've been using the *waves* for the last 6 months and if you're a serious SCS user (which I am) they're worth entry alone, these are more of a standard articulation which don't all carry OA's distinct signature other than it is a shape he uses often. They've made my life so easy, the most instant and realistic strings sound I've ever had to write with. Directors seem to get all excited about them too...
> 
> Just with my composer hat on...
> 
> CH.


Those waves are what sold this library to me.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 18, 2018)

I just watched the walk-through- NICE!!!


----------



## christianhenson (Jan 18, 2018)

Re. *WAVES *Many ways to use them but a way I like is to stagger chord notes and you get this amazing almost baroque style note phasing?


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 18, 2018)

@christianhenson while I'm waiting for the download (20 minutes more to go) -- how about adding midi controls for the grid randomizations? It breaks my flow to have to go click-click while I'm trying to find the serendipitous just right combination. I think it would be brilliant.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 18, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> I've been using the *waves* for the last 6 months and if you're a serious SCS user (which I am) they're worth entry alone, these are more of a standard articulation which don't all carry OA's distinct signature other than it is a shape he uses often. They've made my life so easy, the most instant and realistic strings sound I've ever had to write with. Directors seem to get all excited about them too...
> 
> Just with my composer hat on...
> 
> CH.



It would be nice to be able to time stretch these with a stretch type bar like "release". Nice that there are 2 dynamics on the chamber waves.


----------



## christianhenson (Jan 18, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> @christianhenson while I'm waiting for the download (20 minutes more to go) -- how about adding midi controls for the grid randomizations? It breaks my flow to have to go click-click while I'm trying to find the serendipitous just right combination. I think it would be brilliant.



It’s a great idea, how do you see it working?

pS Craig have you checked out the time machine versions of the waves is that what you meant?


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 18, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> I've been using the *waves* for the last 6 months and if you're a serious SCS user (which I am) they're worth entry alone, these are more of a standard articulation which don't all carry OA's distinct signature other than it is a shape he uses often. They've made my life so easy, the most instant and realistic strings sound I've ever had to write with. Directors seem to get all excited about them too...
> 
> Just with my composer hat on...
> 
> CH.



This is the main reason I bought this library instantly. I love similar articulations in other developers libraries and have been hoping for a long time that SF would bring something like these to SCS. I'm already using them in an orchestration! The project was screaming for them so this library couldn't have come at a better time!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 18, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> It’s a great idea, how do you see it working?
> 
> pS Craig have you checked out the time machine versions of the waves is that what you meant?



Was unaware that the TS versions are there (have not purchased yet), great to know!...thanks.


----------



## Garry (Jan 18, 2018)

I can't do it, I can't do it - Eric Whitacre library is on the way, no???? Paul definitely hinted Feb!

No, I can't do it, don't break me! Must... hold.... out....


----------



## John Busby (Jan 18, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Was unaware that the TS versions are there (have not purchased yet), great to know!...thanks.


Oliver said in his demo that the time stretching really takes away from the sound of these patches obviously.
so you will have to write around them to get the best pay back, and the pay back appears to be worth it!


----------



## Garry (Jan 18, 2018)

Garry said:


> I can't do it, I can't do it - Eric Whitacre library is on the way, no???? Paul definitely hinted Feb!
> 
> No, I can't do it, don't break me! Must... hold.... out....



Arrggghhh.... just watched Paul's walkthrough. Pull... is...getting...irresistible. 

Hand...stretching...to..'buy'...button...


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 18, 2018)

Just take my money already. It's not like I'm poor enough as it is. At least I'll have fun composing when I'm eating my ramen.


----------



## TheKRock (Jan 18, 2018)

I've just sent my credit card directly to Spitfire...I really don't need to be involved anymore.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 18, 2018)

TheKRock said:


> I've just sent my credit card directly to Spitfire...I really don't need to be involved anymore.



Yeah, I've done the same... saves time all round. What I need now is a direct ethernet connection to their servers.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 18, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> Re. *WAVES *Many ways to use them but a way I like is to stagger chord notes and you get this amazing almost baroque style note phasing?



Extraordinary. I'm doing a piece at the moment where I'm having to channel Mozart at about age 9 (you got to shoot for the moon...) and I literally spent last night painstakingly drawing in the expression curves for the under-chords...


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 18, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> It’s a great idea, how do you see it working?



Could it be like a keyswitch, perhaps? Since the functions are hidden in a popup I'm not sure how it would be mappable to an automation control. I guess my user story would be "user is able to assign "randomize within subtle" to a key or other controller such that she could trigger the randomization via host automation or a key on her midi controller."


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 18, 2018)

Download has completed. Wow. This sounds really, really nice. As always. Bravo to the Spitfire team... you are truly making art that I can make art with.


----------



## skythemusic (Jan 18, 2018)

This seems like quite the companion to SCS. Sigh...I shouldn't be spending money but this is VERY tempting.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 18, 2018)

Sounds lovely. Great job as always SF team!


----------



## blougui (Jan 18, 2018)

Now everyone will sound wether Arnalds or Zimmer here on VI.C :-D

Beautifully sounding. I might stop before grabbing these though, as I still have to make good use of the wonderful LCO and SCS I bought this winter.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 18, 2018)

blougui said:


> Now everyone will sound wether Arnalds or Zimmer here on VI.C :-D
> 
> Beautifully sounding. I might stop before grabbing these though, as I still have to make good use of the wonderful LCO and SCS I bought this winter.



What library is SCS?


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 18, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> What library is SCS?



Nevermind


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 18, 2018)

Not really hearing much of a difference here from what I already own. Talk about diminishing returns.

I have to give it to Spitfire, though they have some really inspiring libraries, their business model is relentless and gloriously name-dropping. And always includes at least eye catching hyperbole.

This is one of the least essential libraries out there...and not just if you already have Albions, Evos, etc.

If you don't already have the above; hell, even then...

oh nevermind. Have fun blowing your money. That's what it's really about, isn't it?  I've been there, and I regret some of it (like having all three string Evos...wasn't entirely necessary, to say the least. One string and one woodwind would have been plenty, if not too much). Niche libraries are necessarily limited.


No offense meant. I don't know anything, anyway.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 18, 2018)

I'd agree with this except if you are a SCS user the waves are a nice addition.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 18, 2018)

The usefulness seems less obvious here than in some other libraries, but it's definitely there imo. The walkthrough by Paul touches on some interesting features. Really a tasty extension to SCS at an interesting price!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 18, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> Not really hearing much of a difference here from what I already own. Talk about diminishing returns.
> 
> I have to give it to Spitfire, though they have some really inspiring libraries, their business model is relentless and gloriously name-dropping. And always includes at least eye catching hyperbole.
> 
> ...




I find your post very helpful as a recent mover into orch/cine/epic/trlr. 
Having only Tundra EVO .... had prioritized Symphonic Strings EVO, and perhaps EVO Grid 4. This release promo, and responses, had me leaning heavily with no _serious_ reason other than perhaps the waves addition. 
Your post has urged me back to more thorough re-look and SSE seems like a better 1st EVO step. Good to keep the 'niche' descriptor in mind, going forward. 

THX !


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 18, 2018)

I just did a side by side OA Evolutions Solo vs Chamber vs EVO Strings 1 vs SS Evolutions.

OA Chamber def has a very different sound and... at least for my work I think the killer combo is the OA EVO solo + Chamber. They layer pretty well and the solo puts the grit and detail on top of the Chamber.

I agree with the internal reasoning above for this being diminishing returns but I don't think it plays out in what I am hearing. The OA Chamber pieces sound quite different than the SSE, it is a smaller ensemble, different players, but you can definitely hear what I consider to be a positive difference in the feel of the playing. They are playing different phrases and playing them in a more experimental fashion. Do you care like I do? Maybe not but they sound quite different, all of these, side by side.

I tried to capture the comparison, but SnagIt is putting pops in my audio.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, as somebody who has actually just bought this and has been using for about 3 hours; I thinks it's bloody marvellous. Straight-into-the-template, go-to-inspiration-tool marvellous. Instant TV Drama. Beautiful.


----------



## nulautre (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## nulautre (Jan 18, 2018)

A Haiku:

I tried to resist
the "Waves" weakened my resolve
Downloading right now


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 18, 2018)

This is everything I hoped for and much more.

What a gem.


----------



## benmrx (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep...., this is the EVO for me! Can't wait to get this working with SCS.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Jan 18, 2018)

I've also got the full Evo line, and while they're all super cool, this one feels like it might be a little more versatile. I do a lot of rom coms, and some of the subtle stuff in here sounds like it'd work well on a major-key romantic cue, giving it a little movement and character under whatever else it going on. Really looking forward to putting this to use!


----------



## emasters (Jan 18, 2018)

nulautre said:


> I tried to resist
> the "Waves" weakened my resolve
> Downloading right now



You won't be disappointed. Got it earlier today, and it's fantastic. A very nice compliment to SCS, as well.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 18, 2018)

The Waves are very useful. In the past few hours I've used them in a bouncy Baroque ditty, together with SCS, and a slow scary underscore. The Grid is more versatile than the other Evos IMHO. You can hear the individual players more easily and when they do something 'quirky' it feels like you meant it.. that it was scored like that. Most of the artics seem more useable and less 'out there' than the other libraries. Honeymoon gushing aside, I really like this.


----------



## ism (Jan 18, 2018)

Beautiful library.


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 18, 2018)

ism said:


> Beautiful library.




Moving piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 18, 2018)

Damn those waves sound killer! Might buy this tonight!


----------



## blougui (Jan 19, 2018)

From the website:
« a brand new innovation featuring notes that move along a wave-like dynamic arc, appearing from nothing, swelling, and then dying away again to nothing. »

I may be missing something but dynamic arcs are a feature of many other brands’ instruments since many years : VSL, 8Dio’s loure, Cinesamples’ hairpin...


----------



## Vik (Jan 19, 2018)

Confused... It says "40% off these collections for a limited time", here:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/olafur-arnalds-collections/
But when I actually click on one of the collections, it says that $699 has been discounted to $539. Which of the prices are right? $539 - or $419.40 (which is 40% off $699)?


----------



## StillLife (Jan 19, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> Not really hearing much of a difference here from what I already own. Talk about diminishing returns.
> 
> I have to give it to Spitfire, though they have some really inspiring libraries, their business model is relentless and gloriously name-dropping. And always includes at least eye catching hyperbole.
> 
> ...





Vik said:


> Confused... It says "40% off these collections for a limited time", here:
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/olafur-arnalds-collections/
> But when I actually click on one of the collections, it says that $699 has been discounted to $539. Which of the prices are right? $539 - or $419.40 (which is 40% off $699)?


I think they mean this: if you buy them in a collection you get each included product for 40% of retail price. OA Chamber Evolutions' regular price is: 299 (as are the Toolkit and the original Evo). 40% off of 299 = 179,4. 179,4 times 3 = 538,2 - so that's about 539. The regular discount when buying the Olafur bundle is about 22% on each included product, so buying the bundle before february the 8th saves you 18% on the bundle price (amounting to 40% on each individual product).


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jan 19, 2018)

that is another WOW for spitfire libraries.
and finally the evos are available with 'short' notes  Does the time-machine patch make these shorts perfectly lock into the daw tempo?

This is a major step forward for the evo series I think.
I still believe there lies so much potential in Albion IV though - there are tons of great long artics that could be arranged in a grid with corresponding stabs and stings that could be selected by another controller...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 19, 2018)

blougui said:


> From the website:
> « a brand new innovation featuring notes that move along a wave-like dynamic arc, appearing from nothing, swelling, and then dying away again to nothing. »
> 
> I may be missing something but dynamic arcs are a feature of many other brands’ instruments since many years : VSL, 8Dio’s loure, Cinesamples’ hairpin...



Correct but for SCS users it is a great addition, btw OT has em too and a lot more arts though not as long as a whole note length. That said it probably is somewhat covered in their longs.


----------



## ism (Jan 19, 2018)

So on a certain (relentlessly literal) level, there a bit of marketing silliness here, in that I'm pretty sure that Olafur didn't invent the articulation of "a crescendo followed by a decrescendo"

Still, on a practical level, starting to play with the wave articulations, I can almost instantly see this is an articulation that's going to be useful in all kinds of places, not just because the sound is gobsmackingly beautiful, but, wow, here really is something here that you just don't get with conventional dynamic crossfades. Its one of those things that I would never have guessed just how much I needed it, and it's usefulness is quite irrespective of the rest of the library. 

But there's another level where it does feel like an innovation in musicality - ie the "wave" articulation specifically in the context of the musicality of the "evo", which dovetails with the musicality unfolding in the present moment of "neo-classical" or "scandi zeitgeist" or whatever you want to call it, which itself feels like a part of a larger moment of that includes things like the LCO and american "indy-classical". 

So this library joins the ranks of the original AO Evo, LCO and Tidal as libraries that constantly make me think "what the hell am I going to do with this" (in the best possible way). 

Trying to make this at least a little bit concrete - the revelation from that piece I posted above was that the waves act as a kind of - I don't know, catalyst? glue? buffer? transmorifier? undercoat? mediating reservoir? - that mediates the woodwinds interact so gracefully with the crazier evo articulations. (Which is something I really struggled with the original AO evo).

And just like having the waves in the palette promises to inflect the texture and uses of the rest of the evo articulations in this library, from a few quick experiments, I can already see that having the chamber evo (as whole, not just the waves) in the pallet is going to radically inflect these "what the hell am I going to do with this" moments of the original AO solo evo. 

A beautiful, beautiful library.


----------



## oxo (Jan 19, 2018)

blougui said:


> ..I may be missing something but dynamic arcs are a feature of many other brands’ instruments since many years : VSL, 8Dio’s loure, Cinesamples’ hairpin...



i am also irritated. for example, many years ago, 8dio introduced dynamic bowing and loure articulation into their libraries. the adagio and agitato series have tons of it. ... at that time, many people have said that such articulations are too restrictive, the dynamics are not flexible for their own songs because solid burned into the samples.
now "waves" is the same concept and implementation .... and the people freak out. i do not want to talk bad about that, because i also find such samples useful. i am only surprised by the sudden enthusiasm for something that has been around for a long time.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 19, 2018)

oxo said:


> i am also irritated. for example, many years ago, 8dio introduced dynamic bowing and loure articulation into their libraries. the adagio and agitato series have tons of it. ... at that time, many people have said that such articulations are too restrictive, the dynamics are not flexible for their own songs because solid burned into the samples.
> now "waves" is the same concept and implementation .... and the people freak out. i do not want to talk bad about that, because i also find such samples useful. i am only surprised by the sudden enthusiasm for something that has been around for a long time.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 19, 2018)

oxo said:


> i am only surprised by the sudden enthusiasm for something that has been around for a long time.


I’m more surprised that more devs haven’t gone this route.

VSL has tons of dynamics articulations in their original Orchestral Strings but hasn’t chosen to yet release anything like them in Synchon Strings.

I loved the general idea that 8Dio went for in the loures and 2-bows of Adagio and Century Strings. Unfortunately the quality control wasn’t the best there.

I’d love to see Cinematic Strings, Orchestral Tools (yes, I know that they have a small amount of dynamics patches) and others come out with expansion package products featuring their versions of these Waves, loures, dynamics articulations.

Even a further iteration of Spitfire Chamber Strings doing 2-bows in Air Lyndhurst would be great. I’d buy it on first notice. 

C’mon developers! Make it happen.

.


----------



## simmo75 (Jan 19, 2018)

How does this library compare to Heavyocity Intimate Textures?
Also a chamber library but with some serious editing functionality and cheaper.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 19, 2018)

Of course others libs have cresc/decresc articulations. It's just that the arc shape and sound (a touch of flautando) is exemplary. In fact the recorded sound itself seems a step up from previous Spitfire offerings, the usual warmth but great clarity. Also the ambient mics have a lot less Air Lyndhurst in them than usual. I suspect everybody learnt something on this project.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 19, 2018)

I did a quick and dirty comparison between Chamber Grid, Olafur EVO (solo), EVO 1 and Symphonic Evo. Watch the expression sliders and output meters to see which is playing when.

What I'm actually loving is blending both the Olafur EVOs. Putting the solo on top of the chamber has both the soft and the crunchy parts. 

Anyway, here. Chamber is top, then solo, then EVO 1 and last Symphonic EVO


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 19, 2018)

simmo75 said:


> How does this library compare to Heavyocity Intimate Textures?
> Also a chamber library but with some serious editing functionality and cheaper.



I do not have the new chamber lib but the differences to me are pretty large, that said either will likely get you where you want to go. The sound is probably the biggest deal so that's personal choice. HIT (yea! more acronyms!) is far more flexible in that it has isolated sections, not just group patches and some bass patches. HIT though does not have the waves and they sound quite nice so there is that (If you are a SCS user that's even a bigger deal). The sound design engine is pretty darn cool in HIT and even though it does not have a Bass section in the texture design area it covers the range. EVO has the dice thing which is pretty cool for inspiration (the dice if you are not familiar can be random or within certain confines which is quite helpful). To me HIT for the money is a real bargain, Chamber in a bundle price is too, a bit more expensive without.


----------



## simmo75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks guys! Very helpful indeed.
I have OA Chamber sat in my cart... and i'm so so tempted...

Edit: Couldn't resist it. Bought and excited to play


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 19, 2018)

........sorry to sound like the ‘police’ but please all concerned remember that this is a commercial thread and it is respectful to use other threads (or start a new) to discuss all non spitfire related topics you’d like to.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> ........sorry to sound like the ‘police’ but please all concerned remember that this is a commercial thread and it is respectful to use other threads (or start a new) to discuss all non spitfire related topics you’d like to.



True, true .... !! Which is why another Thread was initiated on SAMPLE Talk ..... but died fairly quickly.  _In fairness_, it was titled more narrowly and perhaps the reason.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2018)

Good idea. I just created a broadly titled thread for this purpose:

Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions Discussion and Comparisons

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tack (Jan 19, 2018)

This new library sounds beautiful! Even after a steady half hour of hitting the randomize button, I felt like I was still hearing new sounds.

Unfortunately, it needs to be said: UACC is quite broken. For example, in the Chamber Waves patch, UACC 40 is used by 6 (!) different articulations.

I'll file a proper bug report shortly, but felt compelled to voice my grievance here in case it might serve to improve future QA with respect to UACC. (Or perhaps abandon UACC altogether, because after all a half-baked measure is worse than no measure at all, and I'm not sure I've seen a release yet that didn't have problems with UACC of one form or another.)

Fortunately in the more recent versions of Sandbox it's possible to reassign UACCs, so this isn't a big problem in practice. I guess I'm more concerned about the apparent second-class citizen nature of UACC, given that I use it heavily.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 19, 2018)

beautiful indeed, and like others have said, the waves are one of the attractive parts of this library (among others). It just sounds very, very good.

Music will follow......


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi,

I didn't purchase any of the previous OA's Spitfire libraries. But I'm seriously thinking about getting *OA's Chamber Evolutions*, it sounds very beautiful, natural, and soothing to my ears. The Intro Price is reasonable too. I have a feeling it will be a very useful library to have.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## star.keys (Jan 20, 2018)

What is the difference in this and 8Dio's Adagietto Dynamic Bowing concept/patches?


----------



## fiestared (Jan 20, 2018)

To the "Spitfire team" please could you tell me more about this silent(at least for me) Evolution : a - Chamber - 18 Wow Effect ???


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 20, 2018)

Great comparison.
Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 20, 2018)

@Spitfire Team
playing around with this new OA lib, I came to the suggestion that maybe you guys can do an extension of the Woodwinds EVO that includes the waves!
These waves are so musical in OA Chamber evo's that I will try and incorporate some of my winds to use more sections, but....what if woodwind waves would be recorded?


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 20, 2018)

I quite like how both the OA EVOs mix. It's very expressive to be able to control solo instruments and the chamber ensemble.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 20, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> @Spitfire Team
> playing around with this new OA lib, I came to the suggestion that maybe you guys can do an extension of the Woodwinds EVO that includes the waves!
> These waves are so musical in OA Chamber evo's that I will try and incorporate some of my winds to use more sections, but....what if woodwind waves would be recorded?



I was just thinking that it would be pretty nice to have a modification of the Symphonic Swarm lib to provide wave articulations... feels like they are already in there, but looped....


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 20, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> I was just thinking that it would be pretty nice to have a modification of the Symphonic Swarm lib to provide wave articulations... feels like they are already in there, but looped....



Hey .... really picking up a 'tonne', from your posts and interaction !
I understand 'TOTALLY' that your gig is not 'my' gig ....  .. but now ponder whether to stay anchored with planned SS EVO buy, and work with IT _ _OR __ go with OA EVO, + OA Chamber EVO. 
Will need to sort this myself ........ but what are your thoughts ??


----------



## Vastman (Jan 20, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> I was just thinking that it would be pretty nice to have a modification of the Symphonic Swarm lib to provide wave articulations... feels like they are already in there, but looped....


All ur posts have resonated... indeed, I went back and gave a careful listen to OA's original solo evos and, while I wasn't that taken with his toolkit, it was effectively free with the bundle...So I grabbed it. His solo evos are truly unique and thank you for tweaking my curiosity!!!

I never got into the evo thing as money was tight. Finally picked up SSE, which I find is wonderful as a huge underbelly to certain types of emotional songs... And OA's Solo and Chamber Evos, along with SSE, are absolutely luscious together and can wander into soooo many realms! I think these are the three best Evos...each is unique and goes well with each other.

Add to this a bit of SF's Swarm, Tundra, LCO and all the new HY offerings...wow! We live in amazing times, from an artistic point of view... These are absolutely beautiful sounding hybrid tools for opening up new creative vistas.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 20, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Hey .... really picking up a 'tonne', from your posts and interaction !
> I understand 'TOTALLY' that your gig is not 'my' gig ....  .. but now ponder whether to stay anchored with planned SS EVO buy, and work with IT _ _OR __ go with OA EVO, + OA Chamber EVO.
> Will need to sort this myself ........ but what are your thoughts ??




lol. don’t ask me. i like the evo style because the music that i make is based already on long asynchronous loops and i don’t transcribe anything to have it recorded by live musicians. so for that kind of ambient work (that no one pays for mind you, is just for me) i love this kind of thing and the sound quality is icing on the cake. but i think it could be a source of difficulty if you were composing with a different intention... to much chaos and hard to replicate with a live player. i think i cracked the nut with the evos which is that the grid is the thing. if that kind of randomization and aleatoric result is your bag, you’re gonna want to check it out. if it isn’t, i would skip it. 

also i admire the desire to use what you’ve got and find the depths. i was excited to spend time with IT again after you brought it up. it has more to say than i thought it did and i’m slitting some butterfly articulations right now. 

i would say think about the SS ensemble size. the OA stuff is solo and chamber. The SS stuff is a BIIG ensemble. you must have a notion which is more your thing. if you already have IT you might be covered. 

anyway. like i started with i have no idea. i just think all these things are remarkable pieces of art in themselves.


----------



## Vastman (Jan 21, 2018)

Sometimes it's just pure bliss to noooooodle.... and this library takes the cake! Not even opening my daw, just bringing up Kontakt and HZ's lovely piano and random chamber grids and playing.... oh my! Haven't felt this inspired in ages! Nice the studio is still largely in boxes...this is plenty bliss...

Olafur's creation, and all of it's random inflections, swells, and unanticipated meanders, overlayed with the depth and resonations of HZP is just breathtaking! Each note, chordal modulation, and melodic transition my fingers flow through results in so much more than I could ever imagine before my ears bring joy to my mind...

Tonight is truly what bliss is all about...


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 21, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> lol. don’t ask me. i like the evo style because the music that i make is based already on long asynchronous loops and i don’t transcribe anything to have it recorded by live musicians. so for that kind of ambient work (that no one pays for mind you, is just for me) i love this kind of thing and the sound quality is icing on the cake. but i think it could be a source of difficulty if you were composing with a different intention... to much chaos and hard to replicate with a live player. i think i cracked the nut with the evos which is that the grid is the thing. if that kind of randomization and aleatoric result is your bag, you’re gonna want to check it out. if it isn’t, i would skip it.
> 
> also i admire the desire to use what you’ve got and find the depths. i was excited to spend time with IT again after you brought it up. it has more to say than i thought it did and i’m slitting some butterfly articulations right now.
> 
> ...



 Thank-you for triggering specific issues to be sorted; as there are many, and easy to skip one/some. Ensemble SIZE is a key one and will take more time to work it through.

Also sold on the 'grid', after working with Tundra version.


----------



## Da Archangels (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm confused - it's cheaper for me to buy the OA Chamber and Composer Tools separately ($518) than it is to buy the bundle ($539). Why would I buy the bundle if I already own OA Evo? How are people getting OA Chamber for cheaper than $219?


----------



## thereus (Jan 21, 2018)

I saved 34p by completing the Olafur bundle instead of the evils bundle. Go figure...


----------



## krops (Jan 22, 2018)

Question: I see in Oliver's video that he's playing chords - is the library kind of intelligently spreading the chords by section, or will this multiply the instruments, so that you suddenly have 12 1st violins etc.?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 22, 2018)

thereus said:


> evils bundle



with what libs do they come?


----------



## StillLife (Jan 22, 2018)

Da Archangels said:


> I'm confused - it's cheaper for me to buy the OA Chamber and Composer Tools separately ($518) than it is to buy the bundle ($539). Why would I buy the bundle if I already own OA Evo? How are people getting OA Chamber for cheaper than $219?


Log in, put the bundle in your chart and the (reducted) price of the OA evo will be substracted from your total. I'd reckon the bundle will cost you about 360 then.


----------



## tack (Jan 22, 2018)

krops said:


> is the library kind of intelligently spreading the chords by section, or will this multiply the instruments, so that you suddenly have 12 1st violins etc.?


There's no auto divisi type thing, but it doesn't matter a great deal. You'll notice that playing 4 stacked samples of a 3 player section sounds nothing like a live 12 player section.


----------



## StillLife (Jan 22, 2018)

How are the time machine-waves? Workable at speedier tempi?


----------



## Karma (Jan 22, 2018)

fiestared said:


> To the "Spitfire team" please could you tell me more about this silent(at least for me) Evolution : a - Chamber - 18 Wow Effect ???


This was a bug. The issue has now been addressed in the latest update.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 22, 2018)

Karma said:


> This was a bug. The issue has now been addressed in the latest update.


Thanks, yes It's OK now after the update.


----------



## 667 (Jan 22, 2018)

krops said:


> Question: I see in Oliver's video that he's playing chords - is the library kind of intelligently spreading the chords by section, or will this multiply the instruments, so that you suddenly have 12 1st violins etc.?


If you watch the video where he talks about it he and Christian discuss that is the reason for the 'feathering' technique. (Half the players playing at any one time).


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jan 22, 2018)

fiestared said:


> To the "Spitfire team" please could you tell me more about this silent(at least for me) Evolution : a - Chamber - 18 Wow Effect ???


This issue is now fixed, please log into the Library Manager and download the update to the same folder you downloaded the original library


----------



## Da Archangels (Jan 22, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Log in, put the bundle in your chart and the (reducted) price of the OA evo will be substracted from your total. I'd reckon the bundle will cost you about 360 then.



That worked - thank you and n9n9n9.


----------



## MisteR (Jan 22, 2018)

So is this intended to be to SCS what Symphonic EVOs is to SSS? I remember hearing that Olafur used certain eq and other techniques in his previous libraries to bake in a more "frosty" sound. Not sure if that was hearsay, but is this library designed to blend easily with SF Chamber Strings?


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 22, 2018)

MisteR said:


> So is this intended to be to SCS what Symphonic EVOs is to SSS? I remember hearing that Olafur used certain eq and other techniques in his previous libraries to bake in a more "frosty" sound. Not sure if that was hearsay, but is this library designed to blend easily with SF Chamber Strings?



Great Question! Wondering the same thing too.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 22, 2018)

The Symphonic EVOs were recorded as part of the original Mural series, right? So the EVOs are the same players and a matched room, setup, etc.

This is a different set of players, room config and mix than the SCS. So I don't think that it will be the same kind of match.


----------



## simmo75 (Jan 22, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thanks, yes It's OK now after the update.


Where did you get the update? I've received no notification from Spitfire at all. Nothing in my download manager either.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> The Symphonic EVOs were recorded as part of the original Mural series, right? So the EVOs are the same players and a matched room, setup, etc.
> 
> This is a different set of players, room config and mix than the SCS. So I don't think that it will be the same kind of match.


It also seems to me that it wouldn't be an exact match; but considering that they did use the same room and a similar amount of players—perhaps even the same mics—I doubt it would be much of a clash either.

I'll be interested in hearing a reply from Spitfire on this subject, and hearing from those who are using the two libraries together. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jan 23, 2018)

simmo75 said:


> Where did you get the update? I've received no notification from Spitfire at all. Nothing in my download manager either.


Hi simmo75. It should be in the Library Manager available for download, if it's not, please just contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support and we'll resolve the problem for you.


----------



## rene p (Jan 23, 2018)

Sounds beautiful


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jan 24, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> I completed the Scandi, EVO and Olafur bundles with the purchase and got a deeper discount by writing support. Give it a try maybe.



I just wanted to correct this: Spitfire accidentally issued me too much of a refund when I contacted them. I've paid the difference back and told them I would correct what I said here. Looks like the discount if you complete more than one bundle is not more than if it was just one. Sorry if I inadvertently caused confusion. Do buy it with a bundle if you can, though, as you do get a deeper discount than buying it straight out.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's an email I received from Spitfire Audio that addresses how well this library works with Spitfire Chamber Strings:

_"As you may have seen, we’ve teamed up with Ólafur Arnalds again for our latest sample library: Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions.

This was recorded with a hand-picked ensemble in The Hall at Air; the same location as Spitfire Chamber Strings.

As a Chamber Strings owner we thought you would be interested in seeing and hearing how well the two libraries work together. Oliver's latest video shows them both In Action, plus he looks at the new 'Waves' samples - Ólafur’s signature swelling/dying notes."_



Best,

Geoff


----------



## MisteR (Jan 25, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Here's an email I received from Spitfire Audio that addresses how well this library works with Spitfire Chamber Strings:
> 
> _"As you may have seen, we’ve teamed up with Ólafur Arnalds again for our latest sample library: Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Sounds great. I'm looking forward to hearing Oliver's final mix. Definitely picking this up at some point.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 26, 2018)

Here it is:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## JeffvR (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm loving this library so far! The tone is beautiful, the waves super useful for drama. The EVO's super useful for thriller/suspense/horror or general pads that evolve.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 31, 2018)

​​


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jan 31, 2018)

i guess this also makes a great pair with loegria!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 5, 2018)

The Intro Price expires in three days (Feb. 8th) , I'm tempted to buy at the discount price 

So.. how are users of this library liking it so far ? How useful has it been ? mixing with other libraries, ..etc. ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2018)

I love it! It’s absolutely perfect for my work, underscoring. It blends in well, adding rich or subtle texture to other strings/synths without taking over. Highly recommended.


----------



## TheKRock (Feb 5, 2018)

Agreed! Its awesome! I used it throughout the last movie I did, blends very well!!


----------



## Donny Grace (Feb 6, 2018)

This is an absolutely lovely and luscious library. I mean all you have to do is hit the keys and it's like magic. Loving it.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 7, 2018)

​


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 8, 2018)

Well I was going to order the collection when I got home this evening. However.....

This morning I was driving down the motorway to London when the engine let go. The RAC recovered my car to my garage and they have just told me the engine is blown. As a new engine for a 5 series BMW is not exactly cheap, the car is an economic write off...

After much messing about I got a hire car (requiring more ID and paperwork than you need to get married and buy a house) and just got home to find my wife rather upset.

She'd just managed to stuff her less than one year old Range Rover into a brick wall....


----------



## Donny Grace (Feb 8, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Well I was going to order the collection when I got home this evening. However.....
> 
> This morning I was driving down the motorway to London when the engine let go. The RAC recovered my car to my garage and they have just told me the engine is blown. As a new engine for a 5 series BMW is not exactly cheap, the car is an economic write off...
> 
> ...


I feel the pain. I lost my Mom this past year and missed out on numerous deals during the months of attending to her care needs during her decline and being out of commission during the time of her death and the final matters that followed. The sales campaigns seem to be geared to a perfect world, which none of us live in.


----------



## axb312 (May 7, 2018)

Does anyone know how many dynamic layers and round robins these are recorded with? The round robins may not be as important but dynamics?


----------



## n9n9n9 (May 7, 2018)

No dynamic layers. I don't think that it would really work to do so because the players are doing phrases... I've attached a thumbnail of the Kontakt layout. Looks like a sample every fourth or so, no dynamic layers no round robins to me.


----------



## axb312 (May 7, 2018)

n9n9n9 said:


> No dynamic layers. I don't think that it would really work to do so because the players are doing phrases... I've attached a thumbnail of the Kontakt layout. Looks like a sample every fourth or so, no dynamic layers no round robins to me.



Hmm...not every note is sampled then...thank you...


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 7, 2018)

Have you seen Spitfire’s spring wish list promotion announcement from this morning?


----------



## n9n9n9 (May 7, 2018)

Well, on the other hand there are 19 variations sampled for each fourth, 4.75 samples per note if you count it that way. Also the keyboard splits in the pegboard are staggered vs the fourth the the samples are mapped over. So unless you are playing the same variation over two neighboring ranges the max neighboring notes playing the same sample would be three chromatic.


----------



## ism (May 7, 2018)

Quite sure the waves have dynamic layers though


----------



## Vik (May 7, 2018)

ism said:


> Quite sure the waves have dynamic layers though


When I play one single note, it says it's using 2 voices (stereo). That doesn't change even if use CC1 to change the dynamics.


----------



## ism (May 7, 2018)

Vik said:


> When I play one single note, it says it's using 2 voices (stereo). That doesn't change even if use CC1 to change the dynamics.


 
I could be wrong - I'm recalling from memory - but dynamic cross fade wouldn't make sense for waves in any event. Dynamics layers for waves would be a p-mp-p wave vs a p-ff-p layer. You're correct that once triggered it's a one shot without cross fade. 

I'll double check this in the next day or so.


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2018)

Hi,

Q. I have OACE installed, all working fine. When I launch the Spitfire Download Manager, it shows OACE with an Install notification for the full library (18.10 GB). Is this OK/normal ? or is it an error ?

I installed it on only one PC. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Michel Simons (May 15, 2018)

I also have OACE and have recently used the new download manager, but cannot remember seeing anything like that.


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2018)

Maybe Spitfire Audio Support can chime in on this ?


----------



## ism (May 15, 2018)

I think there was a small update released not too long after it was released - could you just haven't installed the update yet?


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2018)

ism said:


> I think there was a small update released not too long after it was released - could you just haven't installed the update yet?



Maybe, I don't recall installing an update, but if it is just an update, why does it show as a full install of 18.1 GB ?


----------

